# Plastic or rubber mold? Plastic & rubber tool handles getting a white chalk substance



## WhatInThe (Aug 20, 2019)

Many of the 20 plus year old plastic and rubber tool handles and parts starting to get a white chalky substance on them. Especially those in the basement or in a box for long periods of time unused. Basement is not finished or climate controlled. It has windows and is a dry basement with humidity building up on occasion.  Don't use harsh smelly chemicals which could create a gas. Some say it's the natural  degradation with the oils in plastics/rubbers working there way to the surface. Others say it's a mold specific to plastics. It could be chemicals or body acids from hands but the entire plastic/rubber surface is affected. Saw one theory that that could be a sign of radon??

 I noticed some tools had the same thing in drawers with rubber tool box liners also 20 plus years old. And 'a' smell. Then I accessed my diving wet suits which haven't been used in years. There was an excessively strong rubbery smell. They were in good shape, no deterioration with some minor white spotting so I rinsed them in bleach and water and dried them in the sun. Same for the plastic trunks. Some say an excessive rubbery smell is a sign of a rubber mold?


----------



## Patio Life (Aug 20, 2019)

Plastic and rubber degrade over time. The white powdery stuff is just dried out, crumbling plastic. Toss it out. You don't want to use it to cook or eat with.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 20, 2019)

Patio Life said:


> Plastic and rubber degrade over time. The white powdery stuff is just dried out, crumbling plastic. Toss it out. You don't want to use it to cook or eat with.


The cookware is fine. It's tools like screw driver handles or rubber plier/wrench handle covers. Some show it some don't. Some say they need exposure to certain chemicals or cleaners before the process will start. Funny thing is that the 1960s era screw drivers are holding up fine it's my Sears Craftman handtools from the 70s &80s that are showing most of the issues.


----------



## JimW (Aug 20, 2019)

Patio Life is correct, it is a form of oxidation or breakdown in the plastic.

Good news is if they're Craftsman or Snap-On tools that are guaranteed for life, they should replace at least the handles at no charge. Not sure if there's a Sears near you or not, the one near me closed down due to their financial troubles. I believe Lowes is now a Craftsman tool dealer, you could probably call Lowes and see if they'll do anything for you if there isn't a Sears store near you.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 20, 2019)

Its easy to tell if it's mold. Just clean them with full strength javex bleach. The mold should disappear.

If not then just sand the handles. The white stuff is probably just on the surface.

You could then treat them with armour all.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 20, 2019)

Patio Life said:


> Plastic and rubber degrade over time. The white powdery stuff is just dried out, crumbling plastic. Toss it out. You don't want to use it to cook or eat with.


Agree.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 26, 2019)

Just discovered the rubber feet on a 1980s era food processor turn to a goo like partially dry/moist caulk. It stuck to the floor of a painted cabinet in the same basement that's been killing tool handles. I've seen rubber dry out but this turned to goo like it melted. They only thing I can think of besides age is the cabinet was painted from an era where there were more laquers and oils in the paint. Perhaps the paint off gased and affected the rubber? I was thinking moisture or lack there of but the doors were closed.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 27, 2019)

if it is real rubber it contains organic substances. Latex from a rubber tree. Unlike plastics it does deteriorate over time. If you find an old rubber band it no longer stretches.


----------

